# Help with led project



## romas (Mar 6, 2010)

hi everyone 

i wanna to do arson scanner with 4017 555 circuit 
i got led but dont know how to wire it 
i wana to make it run like this 





here my ideas but it has to many components =[[
diagram1 mavby it will work, but diagram2 will not

any one has better idea how to wire it?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

First of all .. lets get you thinking about what you want to accomplish and whether the components that you have chosen are fit for the project.

You video appears to show several leds that are being turned on in a specific sequence 

Is that sequence in binary ?
is it just counting in one direction ?
can you draw a truth table using 1's and 0's that would show when they are supposed to be turned on ? A 1 would be ON whilst 0 would be OFF

Put your answers here 

I could very easily show you circuits .. but you would learn nothing by doing so .. if I show you how to think through the project .. it will help you in the future .. I ask you the questions and you will be doing the work ..


----------



## romas (Mar 6, 2010)

the first picture i put, it should work, what i wanna just like in that video, but maybe it is possible to make with less parts "diodes"
the transistors are torn on and off by 555 4017 circuit in like larson scanner with no fading looks

the second picture is stupid nonsense that i know for shore

probably i will make it a lot more simple like in this picture i put on this comment

it will be running like in this video





it just for stupid project, I not going to bay parts i have all led and 6 transistor


----------



## romas (Mar 6, 2010)

can you draw a truth table using 1's and 0's that would show when they are supposed to be turned on ? A 1 would be ON whilst 0 would be OFF


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Are you studying Electronics and is this a School or Study related project ?? 

You have not given responses to my questions and whereas you started by saying you would use a 4017 you now show that you have bought transistors & LED's !

Your diagrams are very basic but make no sense and the video you have uploaded now shows a different style of display .. 

As I said earlier .. I could just throw circuits at you but you would learn nothing .. I can guide you but you have to do the work, which means analysing your requirements and the components that you would finally be using. 
There is no point in changing the display from your original since we haven't discussed the basic principle of what is required to be done. Once you have built up the foundations of your knowledge you can build on it. Without the foundations you will not be able to go forward.


----------



## romas (Mar 6, 2010)

Are you studying Electronics and is this a School or Study related project ?? no

You have not given responses to my questions and whereas you started by saying you would use a 4017 you now show that you have bought transistors & LED's ! 
transistors and led i salvage 

in first post i said i wanna do Larson scanner i did misspell Larson i have bought the LED Chaser Flowing Water Light NE555 Module + CD4017 Circuit Driver Cycle New

Your diagrams are very basic 
yes and i was thinking mabey some one will show me even more simpael diagram with less diode


its not for school project, I just wanna stick to atv


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I would suggest that you just do what I have just done .. Use Google search function and check out the images 

https://www.google.gr/search?q=Lars...#imgdii=BKf3NNilEZk7rM:&imgrc=Ued4Vc7M4MYGuM:

There are some simple ways of doing what you want to do as well as some more complex ones .. However what I call simple and what you call simple may be totally different.
A very simple circuit with good instruction on how it works can be found here

How to Build a Decade Counter with a 4017 Chip

Note that the circuit is designed to work at 5 volts so should you use a different voltage source some resistor values may require changing or you could kill your lights.


----------

